
Show HN: NavHere.com – Simply Domain Forwarding (and short linking) - jermaustin1
https://navhere.com/
======
jermaustin1
Hey guys, I built this with my buddy Austin to scratch an itch we developed
when GoDaddy shut off full-path domain redirection without telling us. It went
through some growing pains on just my domain (I never knew that my person site
got more than 20k requests per day). To read more about why we built it, I
wrote up a little blog post[1].

1: [http://jeremyaboyd.com/2018/11/08/why-we-
built.html](http://jeremyaboyd.com/2018/11/08/why-we-built.html)

